# Jägerin und Krieger suchen Gilde



## Maireen (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo, 
wie das Topic schon sagt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Gilde. Aber ich suche nicht alleine sondern bin nur im Doppelpack mit meinem Freund zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das auf Durotan, Hordeseite. 
Ich selbst habe ursprünglich auf Teldrassil gespielt und hatte dort einen untern anderem ein 35er Schurke. Neues Realm, neuer Char ich habe jetzt auf Jäger umgesattelt und werde den auch hochspielen wollen. (im mom isser lvl12 aber altert fast stündlich) 
Mein Freund spielt auf gleichem Level einen Krieger. 
Wir sind beide mitte 20 und spielen WoW seit ca 2Monaten. Haben aber von der Materie an sich schon Ahnung da wir lange Zeit DaoC gespielt haben. Trotz allem suchen wir eine erfahrene Gilde in denen man gut beraten groß werden kann und später auch zu gemeinsamen Raids loszieht. 
Das Gildenleben sollte sich womöglich nicht nur im Ts abspielen , wir haben zwar beide Ts und nutzen dies natürlich auch auf Raids etc, aber das Treiben im Gildenchat ist uns dennoch sehr wichtig. 
Wir sind recht unkomplizierte , hilfsbereite Menschen denen der Spass am Spiel im Vordergrund liegt. Wir spielen beide gerne PvP aber auch PvE ist eine Leidenschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tjoa ich denke als erste Info sollte das reichen , meldet euch doch einfach ingame bei Elody oder Hekhtor oder einfach hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Sergeros (19. Januar 2007)

Wenn ihr auch auf Ungoro beginnen wollt, dann seid ihr bei uns willkommen.

Wir sind eine PvE orientierte Gilde, die jedoch auf Hordeseite auf Ungoro zweckmäßig PvP betreiben werden.

Unsere neu aufgelegte Gildenpage


----------



## Sergeros (4. März 2007)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ihr schon eure Gilde gefunden habt.

Wir suchen wieder neue Leute und haben endlich unsere richtige Adresse.

www.avalanche-gilde.de besuchen und bei Interesse bewerben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chalo (30. März 2007)

[/quote] 

hallo 

ich bin Jäger muss aber sagen das ich mich noch nicht so gut auskenne denn spiele viel für mich alleine ab und zu auch mit anderen wo ich mithelfen kann .
Ich bin schon auf der stuffe (26) Aber was bei mir nicht klappt ist die stufenvoraussetzungen komme nicht hoch
würde mich freuen wenn man mir was dazu schreiben könnte um mich zu verbessern und ich auch andere Rüstunggegenstände benutzen kann wenn ihr lust habe mir dann und wann mal ein paar fragen zu beandworten.
wäre toll .

grüsse chalo


----------



## Elgabriel (30. März 2007)

chalo schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich bin Jäger muss aber sagen das ich mich noch nicht so gut auskenne denn spiele viel für mich alleine ab und zu auch mit anderen wo ich mithelfen kann .
> Ich bin schon auf der stuffe (26) Aber was bei mir nicht klappt ist die stufenvoraussetzungen komme nicht hoch
> ...


Jägerforum btw


----------

